

Ruby on Rails on Google App Engine - EvilTrout
http://jruby-rack.appspot.com/

======
knowtheory
This post is a bit of a bait & switch.

Thanks to JRuby-Rack you can run any rack compliant application framework on
Google App Engine (sinatra, merb, rails).

However, ActiveRecord (Rails modelling component) can't actually interface
with the Google App Engine datastore directly.

There are tools that have been built by some guys at google to wrap the Java
API, but i don't see these instructions including them.

~~~
lyime
If someone is working on this, It can be huge. Otherwise rails on GAE is a
deal breaker. Although it is good to see as a first step :)

~~~
knowtheory
Yes, someone is working on this ;)

A lot of this will be presented at RailsConf tomorrow.

Ribrdb, is a googler who works on AppEngine, and has written Ruby wrappers for
a a number of the pieces of the Java AppEngine API. You can find his work at
<http://code.google.com/p/appengine-jruby/>

I'm working on some integration & environmental tools for developing locally
w/ the AppEngine called Reggae (which i won't link since i don't have anything
compelling to show yet).

------
smileplease
See also how to run PHP on GAE: [http://www.webdigi.co.uk/blog/2009/run-php-
on-the-google-app...](http://www.webdigi.co.uk/blog/2009/run-php-on-the-
google-app-engine/)

------
DocSavage
Google App Engine accepts Java bytecode and even supports run time loading of
bytecode.

[http://googleappengine.blogspot.com/2009/04/many-
languages-a...](http://googleappengine.blogspot.com/2009/04/many-languages-
and-in-runtime-bind-them.html)

So even though there are limitations (e.g., single thread), the following
languages can run on App Engine through the Java back door: PHP, Clojure,
Groovy, JavaScript, Python, Ruby, Scala, Scheme, Beanshell, ...

Here's a wiki page with some info: [http://groups.google.com/group/google-
appengine-java/web/wil...](http://groups.google.com/group/google-appengine-
java/web/will-it-play-in-app-engine)

Also note that it's possible to run multiple languages against one datastore
by using the built-in versioning system.

------
tlrobinson
JavaScript on GAE: <http://jack-js.appspot.com/>

All it took was a nearly trivial servlet hooking into Rhino:
<http://github.com/tlrobinson/jack-servlet>

------
csbartus
Note: It runs only on JRuby

~~~
ZeroGravitas
And this is a big deal because while Rails might run on JRuby (even outside of
Google App Engine) not many people do in practice because the various
libraries and gems haven't caught up yet.

